# Social Security has been broke.



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

This is a bit of a dupe but has some current info added. I put it here because everyone that pays income taxes also contributes to the SS fund.
I'm not the most savvy person financially, but I've done a little checking around the net. We all know that they say SS is solvent until blah-blah yr. This includes Disability. Well there is supposed to be a 2.3 trillion dollar surplus in the fund, but there is no money in the fund. Congress gave themselves the right to use the money for things like wars and they place a bond in the fund instead. The bonds are only worth what someone will pay when selling. They aren't money. Well the Fed Gov has been buying a portion of our bonds that the rest of the world won't buy. Bernanke said they wouldn't monetize the debt of Stimulus by buying our bonds but he lied and we are buying our debt with borrowed money. *That means we're borrowing money to buy something that we're selling to get some spending money to pay bills. *I can't even wrap my mind around all the whole mess and what it means to value of the Dollar. But buying auctioned bonds with borrowed money IS monetizing the debt, and Bernanke said we wouldn't do it.

For SS and SSD, they've had to borrow the money just to make the payments. Fifteen of the last 25 months full payments were only made through borrowing some amount of money. That adds interest to the national debt worsening the problem.

The Fed Gov made a statement earlier this year that they've got a fix starting in 2014 in the new law. But the actuaries and officers that manage the fund said that the gov numbers "aren't realistic." :nuts:

The only way SS and SSD are going to be funded fully is through adding to the national debt, increasing taxes or increasing retirement age/decreasing benefits or all of the above.

After that we have to consider Medicaid and Medicare. Don't count on having much income from the accounts and then project inflation in that number. Even the gov says it's insolvent until 2014 and even then the economy would have to grow us out of the hole.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep, they should never have dipped into the SS fund in the first place.

Pretty much no way out of the hole, at least not any time in the near future.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

This is where the money is supposedly going:

http://www.retiredamericans.org/sys...al_security_2010__facts_and_figures.final.pdf

This is where it's not supposed to go:

http://loyalaw.blogspot.com/2010/01/do-illegal-aliens-receive-social.html


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

I just talked about this extensively in my recent show called "10 danger signs the US economy is headed for disaster and how to handle it." Social Security is not the only bankrupt government entity. The entitlement debt we have has reached the point of no return in my opinion. Are you ready?


----------

